# Seiko Oyster Divers Watch



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi All

Aplogies in adavance as I'm a complete novice in the Japenese Watch area!

I'm looking to buy a Seiko Oyster & I'm looking for advice as the bestplace to buy one.

Is it ok to buy on Ebay or else would you advise to goe elsewhere?

I see some faces are marked as "diver" while others are marked "water10barresist" what is the difference?

All comments & suggestions gratefully received!

Cheers

BB


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

barkyboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Aplogies in adavance as I'm a complete novice in the Japenese Watch area!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum barkyboy.

Our host (Roy at RLT) normally has Seiko SKX007/009s available at good prices, and I would suggest approaching him first.

The 007/009s are the most popular in either black bezel or pepsi (red /blue). Some have a J suffix to the model number which denotes Japanese manufacture and allegedly commands a slight price premium.

This series has 120 'click' rotating bezels which makes them a bit smoother than the SKX0031/33 series, which have 60 click bezels (black or pepsi again) and are slightly smaller in diameter.

'Oyster' (in this instance) denotes the type of steel bracelet - they also come in 'Presidential' and 'Jubilee' variations, plus the standard diver's rubber type, which again are a few pounds cheaper than the steel bracelet versions.

10 bar (a.k.a 100 metre) and 20 bar (a.k.a. 200 metre) denotes the pressure they are tested to, not the diving depth. Both are OK for swimming, snorkelling etc.

If Roy hasn't any for sale, I think most of the bigger fleabay suppliers from Hong Kong and Singapore do good, reliable deals, although you may be caught for import taxes. They also rarely come with boxes or papers. Have a look at these to get an idea of the bezel/bracelet variations.

There are a some 'proper' divers and droves of 'desk' divers on this forum who all know loads more than I do, but I'm sure 99+% would agree that an SKX007/9 series would be regarded as a totally respectable and credible divers watch to have in their collections.

My advice is to buy one of those and then seek hypnotherapy to make you forget about watches; otherwise the disease will take hold and you will start to lust after Seiko Monsters (orange and black), Samurais, Tuna Cans, Citizens and insidiously progress, via custom dial and hand modifications to hardcore stuff like Bathys, Omegas and other grail watches.









Have a look at today's 'Saturday Watch' - this could happen to you if you aren't careful.

JonW on from this forum has a site called Desk Divers - try to look away or you're doomed, doomed









Hope this helps,

grey


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

grey said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


RLt looks like the place to be & will most likely get my business!

Can you get a SKX007 or 9 with an "Oyster" type bracelet?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

barkyboy said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > barkyboy said:
> ...


Seen them on 7's but not on 9's for some reason. Could buy one on rubber strap and change to oyster type - some Seikos are on naff folded steel rather than solid link, so an aftermarket bracelet could make sense - again, I'm sure Roy could sort that.

Graham


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

So RLT appear to be out of stock on SKX007 & 9's :-(

Do these watches come back into stock quite quickly as I was all set to buy one!!!!


----------

